# want to buy 5D mark iii



## babuchess (Mar 30, 2012)

hello friends could anybody tell about 5D mark iii,i have 5D mark ii now and also want to buy a secondary body,so can i bought 7D or 5D mark iii,please suggest,Thank you.


----------



## ISO (Mar 30, 2012)

You can buy whatever you want.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is some info for you.  I'm wanting one too!

Canon EOS 5D Mark III studio samples published: Digital Photography Review


----------



## bscenefilms (Mar 30, 2012)

A Nikon user&#8217;s review of the Canon 5D Mark III » Ryan Brenizer &#8212; NYC Wedding Photographer. Problem solver, storyteller.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 30, 2012)

www.google.com


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 30, 2012)

If you had to ask...don't get either.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 30, 2012)

babuchess said:


> hello friends could anybody tell about 5D mark iii,i have 5D mark ii now and also want to buy a secondary body,so can i bought 7D or 5D mark iii,please suggest,Thank you.



What do you want that is not covered by the mkII?

Is it reach? If so, you could get more glass longer zooms.  Or you could get a 7D.

Do you need a faster, more accurate Focus system?  The 7D will get you more than you have already, the mk III will get you many more again.

Do you regularly shoot in low light and the mkII noise handling isn't cutting it for you? MK III all the way on this.

It's really a question only you can answer.  I have the mkIII and it's very good.  Am getting sharp results although the new focus system is  step up from the MK II so is taking some learning.

You basically need to find out what the mk II isn't doing for you that the mkIII would.  I'm fortunate enough to have the disposable income to afford the mkIII straight out and it's just as well as my Pentax 645D has gone off for repair so the MK III has stepped up to the plate as a very able back up.  

If you don't need better low light shooting, faster AF or faster shooting or silent shooting, and all you want is a spare, go out and buy another mkII.  Still a great camera.  All down to your budget really.


----------



## babuchess (Mar 31, 2012)

Onething i forget to mention there,i am wedding photographer, so most of all i will shoot in available light,also i have 24-70 f2.8 IS II  and 24-70 f2.8,and my after this i mean after bought another body,my next idea is 85mm f1.2,thats y i have a confusion.


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 31, 2012)

Its all preference and what you want to shoot.

Its a big difference between the 5Dmk3 and the 7D. Its also redundant to have two of the same exact body.

How about your 5Dmk2 as a secondary to the new 5Dmk3?


----------

